# Greece



## o.iatlhawksfan

This team is getting alot of hype, are they as good as they are said to be?


----------



## Yao Mania

They are the Euro champs, and they play like a team wanting to win. Still probably only semi-finalists at best though.


----------



## kisstherim

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> This team is getting alot of hype, are they as good as they are said to be?


Yes, and they will beat the USA in the semi-final


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

kisstherim said:


> Yes, and they will beat the USA in the semi-final



LOL!!! good one, I almost believed you for a secondes,


----------



## Matej

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> LOL!!! good one, I almost believed you for a second


Well, they are better than Italy


----------



## Sad Mafioso

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> LOL!!! good one, I almost believed you for a second


You don'know **** about the team yet imply USA would beat them just like that.

Meh. And yes it's a pretty good *team*(ie. not a collection of individual players put together). Very physical, will grind out the game till the last minute.

Their bugaboo is their shooting, if they're not hitting anything close to the Saturn ring the game will turn into a slugfest which won't be pretty.(low scores ranging in the 70's)

The refs will be a very big key in the remaining games for the US. If they swallow their whistle and allow americans to get away with traveling violations(per FIBA you can't go two steps without dribbling the ball yet they constantly evade those rules to get separation during the fast breaks). Also the excessive contact on both parts.

Matchups to look forward to:

Diamantidis vs. Wade

Spanoulis/Papaloukas vs. Hinrich/Paul


----------



## qross1fan

Sad Mafioso said:


> Matchups to look forward to:
> 
> Diamantidis vs. Wade
> 
> Spanoulis/Papaloukas vs. Hinrich/Paul


Forgot Sofoklis vs Brand , two future team mates.

Greece was under looked before and they deserve all the hype their getting


----------



## Perseas

According to a writer at ESPN.com (sorry, can't remember the name) "Greece is probably the best team that people in the US know nothing about". The thing is that Greece has not been getting any attention at all from non-European media. This is good for us, it means that the people in the US will keep underestimating the Greek team. If we get to a matchup between the US and Greece, the Greeks are going to look for a slow, low-scoring game. They will focus on quick reverse transition (from offense to defense) in order to avoid the American fast break. You cannot beat the Americans in their own style of play. Yannakis knows that, the players know that and that's their main concern. But really... keep underestimating us... it's good for us... 
and in my opinion... the greatest weapon the US team will have in the semis will be sitting on their bench and is called Mike D' Antoni. If it weren't for him I'd call it a 50-50 chance.


----------



## Scipio

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> This team is getting alot of hype, are they as good as they are said to be?


Let's just say US won't run over them and will have to bring their A game. Iso after iso won't do it. The team won EC tournament so it's already been tested in big games.


----------



## Virtuoso

This will be an interesting game, two completely different styles but I think it's pretty simple:

What _Grease_ has going for them is the two American stumbles against Brazil and Italy. In the Brazil game they "suffered" (what a stupid use of the word: Europeans) a 16-0 run and in the Italy game they had an 11 points second quarter. A game against Greece might produce a similar scenario. In both those games the US scored 90 and 95 points respectively however. So:

Can _Grease_ score 90-100 points? *NEVER*.

Can _Grease_ hold USA under 90 points? ****, hell no.

Bottom line, period. I know the rational is simplistic but it's the just the facts/truth.


----------



## dodos26

wow virtuoso... (Grease???) but what i'm thinking.. you are just a typical american.. probably you are hanging from a branch.


----------



## Virtuoso

dodos26 said:


> wow virtuoso... (Grease???) but what i'm thinking.. you are *just a typical american*.. probably you are hanging from a branch.


^
No, i'm not (American), just a realist. 

Hey *great* first post, welcome! I bet it was real dark in your cave. Next time instead of bringing attention to my (stupid/lame) joke in my post try to contribute to the conversation. Waste of bandwidth.

Oh, i'm 95% sure your Greek. I mean, you have to be.


----------



## Perseas

First of all, neither has Greece beaten France, nor the US have beaten Germany yet. However for the sake of the argument I'll try to answer:



Virtuoso said:


> This will be an interesting game, two completely different styles but I think it's pretty simple:
> 
> What _Grease_ has going for them is the two American stumbles against Brazil and Italy.


In my opinion, both these teams are inferior in talent, organization and bench depth than Greece. Papaloukas, Diamantidis, Spanoulis and Chatzivrettas are all capable on taking on the US guards in defense. Apart from a couple of shooting and scoring stars , none of the two abovementioned teams have this type of luxury. So Greece can safely say that, since Italy made it (even slightly) difficult for the US, they stand a chance.



Virtuoso said:


> In the Brazil game they "suffered" (what a stupid use of the word: Europeans) a 16-0 run and in the Italy game they had an 11 points second quarter. A game against Greece might produce a similar scenario. In both those games the US scored 90 and 95 points respectively however.


You are forgetting though, that if Greece do not fall into the trap of running and slow offensive start, they probably get all cylinders pumping in their "strong" quarter which is the 3rd... if it's a close game after the 3rd quarter, I'll bet on the Americans starting to get anxious after that... then, who knows?



Virtuoso said:


> So:
> 
> Can _Grease_ score 90-100 points? *NEVER*.


They have. Against Brazil and China. Oh, you mean against the US? No, that's not their intention....



Virtuoso said:


> Can _Grease_ hold USA under 90 points? ****, hell no.


Hmm... don't be so sure... We 'll see how the American guards fare against zone defenses, with mid and long range shooting baing a slight problem for the US already... it hasn't shown yet, because they didn't have to do it so far.... What happens if they need it????



Virtuoso said:


> Bottom line, period. I know the rational is simplistic but it's the just the facts/truth.


You 're right... it is simplistic. Maybe with a small pinch of reason in it but too simplistic.

Oh, and your joke is lame in my opinion. I fail to see the wit behind it and believe you me... I do have a sense of humour. Maybe you could enlighten us on how you came up with it. Maybe I'll appreciate it then.


----------



## jaja

Sad Mafioso said:


> You don'know **** about the team yet imply USA would beat them just like that.
> 
> l


why didn't you jump down the throat of the other fella that said greece will beat the US "just like that."
the US will win, plain and simple. you guys keeo pointing to bad streches the US went through when mel was injured or the US didn't was in a shooting slump, like agaisnt italy, as proof greece can beat them

its BS. italy didnt do anythign special, the americans simply were shooting poorly. this is the business side of the tournament, expect the US to hammer that message home


----------



## ArrǒУǒ

to be honest,i don't appreciate GREECE any,neither the player or the team. but.....when I saw their performance I had to say...um..really did good job...so come on...


----------



## Perseas

jaja said:


> [...]italy didnt do anythign special, the americans simply were shooting poorly.[...]



Exactly... the fact that they were shooting poorly does mean that they had to... If you look in my previous post, I have the opinion that their poor shooting is more of a permanent problem than a one-time setback. They just didn' t have to shoot from mid or long range so much in their previous games. If they have to do that, it might just be a bigger problem than most people think.

And IF (and it's a big IF) Greece beat France, and this is an open question to everyone, what chances would you give the Greek team? I'd go with 65-35 for the US. 

Feel free to fire away :biggrin:


----------



## SianTao

Perseas said:


> Exactly... the fact that they were shooting poorly does mean that they had to... If you look in my previous post, I have the opinion that their poor shooting is more of a permanent problem than a one-time setback. They just didn' t have to shoot from mid or long range so much in their previous games. If they have to do that, it might just be a bigger problem than most people think.
> 
> And IF (and it's a big IF) Greece beat France, and this is an open question to everyone, what chances would you give the Greek team? I'd go with 65-35 for the US.
> 
> Feel free to fire away :biggrin:


The thing is, if we say that USA is shooting poor (which I don't think is true for _this_ team anyway), then a simple look at the stats would tell that Greece is even worse in that regard. Which isn't anything new, really, Greek shooters are mediocre at best (and at their luckiest).


----------



## TwiBlueG35

Before we talk about Greece vs. U.S.A, should we talk about Greece vs. France and U.S.A vs. Germany first? You guys sound like Greece and U.S.A. would meet for sure, yeah may be in the "loser" matchup.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

Perseas said:


> According to a writer at ESPN.com (sorry, can't remember the name) "Greece is probably the best team that people in the US know nothing about". The thing is that Greece has not been getting any attention at all from non-European media. This is good for us, it means that the people in the US will keep underestimating the Greek team. If we get to a matchup between the US and Greece, the Greeks are going to look for a slow, low-scoring game. They will focus on quick reverse transition (from offense to defense) in order to avoid the American fast break. You cannot beat the Americans in their own style of play. Yannakis knows that, the players know that and that's their main concern. But really... keep underestimating us... it's good for us...
> and in my opinion... the greatest weapon the US team will have in the semis will be sitting on their bench and is called Mike D' Antoni. If it weren't for him I'd call it a 50-50 chance.


Hey are you a new hawks fan? welcome, make sure to checkout the hawks board


----------



## Darman

jaja said:


> italy didnt do anythign special, the americans simply were shooting poorly. this is the business side of the tournament, expect the US to hammer that message home


Ahah :clown: 

It's called defence... with good defence the opposing team have to take unclean shoot. Italy did a great job in the first half, but US won the game bacause the low Italy's stamina and above all CARMELO.

And it's defence who wins the games (lool at football world championship).


----------



## Perseas

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Hey are you a new hawks fan? welcome, make sure to checkout the hawks board


Well... it has been a while. I am new to the forum, but I 'verooted for the Hawks ever since that legendary Dominique Wilkins - Spudd Webb slam dunk showdown in the 1986 All Star Game. It has been a while since I've followed them though... But I might be coming back to the scene :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim

……


----------



## Matej

Virtuoso said:


> Can _Grease_ score 90-100 points? *NEVER*.


You're right, never! They scored 101 :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## Perseas

Matej said:


> You're right, never! They scored 101 :biggrin: :banana:


Took the words right out of my mouth Matej... I don't talk down on people, and it certainly is not in my character to step on someone when they're down but... HOW BOUT THAT "VIRTUOSO" ???


----------



## arkas13

ΕΛΑ ΜΩΡΗ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΡΑ!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ellinas

Matej said:


> You're right, never! They scored 101 :biggrin: :banana:


Haha, so true. Looks like the dude disappeared :biggrin: .


----------



## Ellinas

arkas13 said:


> ΕΛΑ ΜΩΡΗ ΕΛΛΑΔΑΡΑ!!!!!!!!!!!


ΕΛΛΑΔΑΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΥΣΟ!!!!!

Αρκάς; Από την Αρκαδία είσαι και εσύ; :cheers:


----------



## SianTao

Congratulations, Greek fans! :cheers:
Massive respect for the Greece team. And thanks to some  luck they had attacking the basket, it actually was an exciting game to watch, which I didn't really expect.


----------



## Perseas

Well... I guess I deserve to be a bit stingy don't I??? I mean you don't live that every day...

SO I guess this sums it up:


----------



## Kento

Perseas said:


> Well... I guess I deserve to be a bit stingy don't I??? I mean you don't live that every day...
> 
> SO I guess this sums it up:



Hehe, I love it! Some people swallowed their keyboards.


----------



## arkas13

Ellinas said:


> ΕΛΛΑΔΑΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΥΣΟ!!!!!
> 
> Αρκάς; Από την Αρκαδία είσαι και εσύ; :cheers:


ΝΑΙ ΡΕ ΣΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΡΙΠΟΛΗ. THIS WIN IS DEDICATED TO THE PEOPLE OF LIBANON ,IRAQ ,AND AFGANISTAN.


----------



## Matej

I think there's gonna be a HUGE party tonight in Greece...damn why am I not there on holidays  
anyway, we gonna make a little party here in Novo mesto, Slovenija, too


----------



## Perseas

Tonight? It was 12:30pm local time at the final buzzer, and by 12:45 the center of Athens was packed!!! We keep the best for Sunday though (fingers crossed)...


----------



## Matej

Perseas said:


> Tonight? It was 12:30pm local time at the final buzzer, and by 12:45 the center of Athens was packed!!! We keep the best for Sunday though (fingers crossed)...


well you still have to celebrate todays win  don't spare yourselves for the day after tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Ellinas

arkas13 said:


> ΝΑΙ ΡΕ ΣΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΡΙΠΟΛΗ. THIS WIN IS DEDICATED TO THE PEOPLE OF LIBANON ,IRAQ ,AND AFGANISTAN.


Εγώ είμαι από Άστρος .


----------



## bbasok

kisstherim said:


> Yes, and they will beat the USA in the semi-final


an early prediction.congrats..... :clap:


----------



## Sad Mafioso

Virtuoso

Logout>Shutdown

In the words of Michael Kay CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCC-YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Ellinas

Virtuoso probably went on a holiday :biggrin: . He has some time to show up.


----------



## geosu

Ηπα, ηπα, κάνε μου μια πίπα! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## SirCharles34

Was Baby Shaq drafted by an NBA team? Does anyone know?


----------



## geosu

Clippers


----------



## Panathinaikos13




----------



## alex

Is it just me, or do the international posters lack sportsmanship. . .? :dead:


----------



## Darman

alex said:


> Is it just me, or do the international posters lack sportsmanship. . .? :dead:


It's just you... But, you know, it's really satisfying to beat the team who, by his fans, should "dominate" Greece ("Greece players sucks", ect...).


----------



## Panathinaikos13

damn right


----------



## alex

Darman said:


> It's just you... But, you know, it's really satisfying to beat the team who, by his fans, should "dominate" Greece ("Greece players sucks", ect...).



I'm not like that. . . I actually told my roommates that Greece could very easily win. Anyhow, those that say that the US should dominate look at the paper matchups. In that case, yeah, the US would dominate, but games aren't fought on paper, but on the court. 

Anyhow, European fans ARE being a bit unsporty, at least for Americans. I lived for a year in Italy last year, and I know that Italians are more excitable about their teams, and I imagine Greeks to be like that as well. Had the US won, noone would've made the threads, or posted the comments that many Greek/European posters have done. E ti dico questo col sangue mezzo Italiano. . . perche' non potete celebrare la vostra VITTORIA, non la nostra sconfitta? Tutto qua. . .


----------



## Panathinaikos13

being crazy for your team,being a fanatic is unsporty?gimmie a break...we dont wanna chant the "deeeefeence" thing,we sing,we're going mad,we are loud as hell etc,what's the problem with that?


----------



## alex

Panathinaikos13 said:


> being crazy for your team,being a fanatic is unsporty?gimmie a break...we dont wanna chant the "deeeefeence" thing,we sing,we're going mad,we are loud as hell etc,what's the problem with that?



ummmm that's not what I mean. . . I don't think many US posters woulda started a thread saying that Greece is "our daddy." The generalized European attitude towards this game has been "Oh yeah, take that USA, take that!!!! NOT SO GREAT ANYMORE!!! ARYA NOW?!?! HUH?!?! HUH?!?!" A US poster probably wouldn't of brought up an equivalent of "Afghanistan, Iraq, or Lebanon." What the hell does that have to do with the game? 

I wrote this part in Italian to the Italian poster-- "perche' non potete celebrare la vostra VITTORIA, non la nostra sconfitta? Tutto qua. . ."

it means "why can't you celebrate your victory, instead of our defeat? That's all. . ."

Being sporty is being glad your team won, reveling in the win, not putting down the other players, coaches, fanbases, and even countries in such ridiculous and exaggerated ways. I agree that criticizing a performance is fine, but many Euro fans went overboard. . .


----------



## Panathinaikos13

the reactions is the result of the US attitude,from the players from the fans,coaches,journalists etc we call this attitude hyperopsia (arrogance)


as for the political side of the reaction it's normal imo,just think that many sport national rivalries(specially in football[soccer]where the most fans are hardcore) exists for this kind of reasons


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan

I just want to say that i was very stupid for overlooking the Greece team. And unlike lost ESPN analyst I will admit that I was wrong. 

Good luck to the Greece team in the finals against Spain


----------



## Matej

alex said:


> ummmm that's not what I mean. . . I don't think many US posters woulda started a thread saying that Greece is "our daddy." The generalized European attitude towards this game has been "Oh yeah, take that USA, take that!!!! NOT SO GREAT ANYMORE!!! ARYA NOW?!?! HUH?!?! HUH?!?!" A US poster probably wouldn't of brought up an equivalent of "Afghanistan, Iraq, or Lebanon." What the hell does that have to do with the game?
> 
> I wrote this part in Italian to the Italian poster-- "perche' non potete celebrare la vostra VITTORIA, non la nostra sconfitta? Tutto qua. . ."
> 
> it means "why can't you celebrate your victory, instead of our defeat? That's all. . ."
> 
> Being sporty is being glad your team won, reveling in the win, not putting down the other players, coaches, fanbases, and even countries in such ridiculous and exaggerated ways. I agree that criticizing a performance is fine, but many Euro fans went overboard. . .


And all US posters on this board are very sporty. Yeah right...


----------



## alex

Matej said:


> And all US posters on this board are very sporty. Yeah right...



take a look at the sarcastic thread about the Argentine loss. That's roughly what the international fans did when the US got beaten. An American poster _mocked _ that to perfection. And, reading the Argentina-US game thread, the "worst" any American poster said was "good night, Argentina". So, yeah, I suppose that for international tournies the US posters do excercize more sportsmanship. Unless you can prove me to the contrary :angel:


----------



## jaja

alex said:


> take a look at the sarcastic thread about the Argentine loss. That's roughly what the international fans did when the US got beaten. An American poster _mocked _ that to perfection. And, reading the Argentina-US game thread, the "worst" any American poster said was "good night, Argentina". So, yeah, I suppose that for international tournies the US posters do excercize more sportsmanship. Unless you can prove me to the contrary :angel:


the thread about argentina's loss isnt even directed at argentina but rather the media and it sunfair treatment of the US


----------



## alex

jaja said:


> the thread about argentina's loss isnt even directed at argentina but rather the media and it sunfair treatment of the US


It's mockingly directed at Argentina. The post represents the overreacting board members (many of whom are international) who've hounded the US since their loss.


----------



## IbizaXL

alex said:


> ummmm that's not what I mean. . . I don't think many US posters woulda started a thread saying that Greece is "our daddy." The generalized European attitude towards this game has been "Oh yeah, take that USA, take that!!!! NOT SO GREAT ANYMORE!!! ARYA NOW?!?! HUH?!?! HUH?!?!" *A US poster probably wouldn't of brought up an equivalent of "Afghanistan, Iraq, or Lebanon." What the hell does that have to do with the game? *
> 
> I wrote this part in Italian to the Italian poster-- "perche' non potete celebrare la vostra VITTORIA, non la nostra sconfitta? Tutto qua. . ."
> 
> it means "why can't you celebrate your victory, instead of our defeat? That's all. . ."
> 
> Being sporty is being glad your team won, reveling in the win, not putting down the other players, coaches, fanbases, and even countries in such ridiculous and exaggerated ways. I agree that criticizing a performance is fine, but many Euro fans went overboard. . .


i agree 100%


----------



## IbizaXL

Panathinaikos13 said:


> the reactions is the result of the US attitude,from the players from the fans,coaches,journalists etc we call this attitude hyperopsia (arrogance)


what was the US attitude? last i checked team USA (players, coaches..) approached this tournament with the upmost respect towards all the teams competing.

Now if your going to hate on Team USA because of some journalist's "arrogance" thats not the teams fault, blame the journalists. if anything, ive read some things in the media where they praise international basketball. 

as for the fans, alot of us (like me) appreciate good competetion outside the U.S. and respect what other FIBA teams offer to the game of basketball. a few years ago you guys made me realize that its not about being flashy and dunking, but about teamwork and dedication. 

sure theres going to be trash talking among fans, its natural in the world of sports...but many of you guys went a bit to far. alot of you werent even members in bbb.net only after Greece won and decided to rub everything in our faces. even this one guy makes a comment about "Afghanistan, Iraq, or Lebanon etc" when it has nothing to do with sports

thats ok though, that crap doesnt bother me. i wanted to at least let it out of my system. lol

im looking forward to see what happens in 2008. :cheers:


----------



## neural_dream

Gio305 said:


> im looking forward to see what happens in 2008. :cheers:


This will the most highly anticipated Olympics bball tourney ever. Same for next Eurobasket :banana: :banana: .


----------



## IbizaXL

neural_dream said:


> This will the most highly anticipated Olympics bball tourney ever. Same for next Eurobasket :banana: :banana: .


i hope the same group of guys show up for 2008 (which i think they will), this bronze medal will only serve to motivate them for 2008


----------



## arkas13

Mr. GIO305 when it comes for usa it will always involve POLITICAL COMMENTS. You must understand the hate you have spread worlwide for your country with all the wars and unjustified actions YOU TAKE. And whenever some americans loose(team or individual) there will be the same reaction.EXCEPT IF IT COMES FROM YOUR ALLIES U.K. AND ISRAEL. AND something last it was not bad the 3d place?ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ Η ΤΡΙΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΕΤΣΙ?


----------



## neural_dream

"Have your say" at BBC.co.uk is a nice place for political comments. Try there. Not sure if they allow Greek characters though.


----------



## IbizaXL

arkas13 said:


> Mr. GIO305 when it comes for usa it will always involve POLITICAL COMMENTS.* You must understand the hate you have spread worlwide for your country with all the wars and unjustified actions YOU TAKE. *And whenever some americans loose(team or individual) there will be the same reaction.EXCEPT IF IT COMES FROM YOUR ALLIES U.K. AND ISRAEL. AND something last it was not bad the 3d place?ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ Η ΤΡΙΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΕΤΣΙ?


LOL

the hate* I* have spread?....unjustified actions *I *take? buddy you dont know me. dont accuse me of things my government does.

you are assuming all Americans are for these wars or whatever, what makes you think i support any of that crap? my god its basketball, i dont see why so many ppl feel the need to politicize it. and by the way 3 place is whatever for me. like all of us "fans", we want our team to win the gold.



> ΔΕΝ ΣΑΣ ΧΑΛΑΣΕ Η ΤΡΙΤΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΕΤΣΙ?


give me greek and ill bust out with some spanish...

Que quiere decir eso? udsted cree que yo entiendo esta mierda?


----------



## Panathinaikos13

it means "the third place is good for you" but it cannot be translated exactly

also the "you" thing is for the country,not you as a person 


as for the americans a lot of them dont know where iraq is on the map and stuff like that,also they support the war without knowing the reason and also they vote for bush twice,omg


----------



## lw32

neural_dream said:


> "Have your say" at BBC.co.uk is a nice place for political comments. Try there. Not sure if they allow Greek characters though.


I'm of the opinion we shouldn't be allowing Greek characters either. It's impossible for moderators to do their job when we have no idea what on earth it means.


----------



## lw32

Panathinaikos13 said:


> it means "the third place is good for you" but it cannot be translated exactly
> 
> also the "you" thing is for the country,not you as a person
> 
> 
> as for the americans a lot of them dont know where iraq is on the map and stuff like that,also they support the war without knowing the reason and also they vote for bush twice,omg


Out of curiousity, have you visited the States?

As for those assumptions you make, isn't it the same in most countries, the average person who hasn't travelled does not need to know the world's geography. What importance does it have? If I'm living in Kos and never leave the island, why do I need to know where Fiji is?

As for support of the war, you're wrong. Support for the war is below 50%. It has been below 50% for over a year now.

There is a political forum on this website, if you wish to get further into details I suggest you check out the forum and create a thread. It's located under the EBB subsection.


----------



## Panathinaikos13

there is no war in fiji,if you know what i mean...anyway,off topic


----------



## lw32

Panathinaikos13 said:


> there is no war in fiji,if you know what i mean...anyway,off topic


The US has 300 million people. The war has no effect on a large number of the population, it's front is half way across the world. In the grand scheme of things, it doesn't effect them. Iraq doesn't have a large effect on Odessa. Just like Fiji wouldn't effect Kos or Corinth. War or no war.

I agree, back to the topic.


----------



## IbizaXL

Panathinaikos13 said:


> also they vote for bush twice,omg


trust me, it probably hurts me as much as you. LOL


----------

